# Solved: Laptop Audio Distortion Problem - Please Help!



## Leazer (Feb 18, 2010)

*EDIT - Solved. It was a driver problem. I reinstalled (again) and it works fine now. Go figure. So much for tech support. I'll leave this here in case anyone else has the same problem...

I recently got a new HP Laptop. I did buy it on E-bay, but it came brand new, in the original packaging.

So my problem is that when I try to listen to audio, it will start out fine and then kind of pop in and out and become very distorted like I'm listening to record player and not a computer. This happens with every audio I listen to, whether it's on an mp3 on my hard drive, or a movie on you tube, it doesn't matter. It also doesn't matter whether I'm wearing headphones or just listening to the computer stereo. The distortion is the same.


I've reinstalled drivers to both the stereo and the headphones, so I don't think that's the problem, but I could have done something wrong there. (However, more than half the time the drivers fail to install. I don't know what's up with that.) 
I have heard that electronic distortion can mess with your speakers, but I have no other electronics in the room.
I have also heard that it could be caused by a conflict in the computer speaker and device volume, but I've checked that as well to no avail.
 
I believe this happened soon after I restored my computer from some nasty malware, but it could be that I just hadn't noticed it before then or attributed the distorted to a bad internet connection. I don't know what to do. That's why I'm here.

Here's the run down on my computer:

It's an HP Notebook PC Model G60-247CL, running on Vista Home Premium. 32 bit.
I have an AMD Turion Duel-Core RM-72 and 3 GB of RAM.

If you need any more information I'll definitely do my best to get it for you. Any insight on this problem would be helpful. Thank you.


----------

